# Video Of My Winter Fun



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I left Elkhart friday afternoon with a 32 foot sundance bumper pull. I put my sway bars on cause I knew I was gonna be playing in the white stuff. I rarely use em in better weather.

Anyway, had snow thru Minn yesterday but the temps where in the 30's so all was good. Even across North Dakota last night the temps were above 30. I couldnt believe it. It was like being in tahiti. Most of the time its about zero up here. After Bismark things went downhill. I made it to the walmart in Dickinson, ND and stopped for the night. The wind blew all night.

This morn I checked the computer and the roads were still open. Well, what the heck, I'll try it. Well about 1 mile out of town, I thought, well maybe I made a mistake. lol

As I went thru the North Dakota Badlands things got worse. As I crested the hills, I would get one heck of a ride with lots oof side wind.

After I made it thru the badlands I decided I'd shoot yall a lil video. Sorry didnt have the guts to shoot a video thru the badlands. I made it to Beech, ND and decided its best to wait this baby out.

The video doesnt do it justaice. Its funny a camera can see further down the road then the human eye in wind blown snow.






I just downloaded this a few mins ago. The truckers are saying the road eastbound is now closed. I havent check lately. It took a while to download this thru my air card.

There is a ton of snow now circling my truck from all the wind. Luckily the truckers have parked beside me which makes things more comfortable from all the tossing the wind is doing to my rig.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I bet you cant wait for summerto come. I would not like to pull my trailer in that crap.Good to see the dodge chugging along. Gotta love the cummins. Stay safe out there.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks Carey! love it! Drive Safe!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

In my best 1976 Merle Haggard voice... *ya'll keep the shiny side up an the dirty side down..!*


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

All I can say is "WHY?"

I am glad you have the job, but couldn't they move trailers north when it stops snowing? This is a legitimate question from a Floridian that thought we were freezing when it was 60 degress out..

I am sure that we all appreciate how our TT and 5ver get delivered now, through your travels Carey,

Keep Warm & Drive Safe


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Well.... Been sitting here at Beach, ND all day. The roads going north out of Glendive, Mt are closed. I got to take those to get to hwy 2 to I-15 north. The road east has a state cop parked and he wont let anyone go except for the locals. The snow plows have been sent home. The few truckers that are coming in from the west say there is 5+ foot snow drifts on I 94 between Glendive and here. They will prolly be closing it soon.

The Flying J here is packed all the way full. They have opened the high school parking lot. There is also a suburban making rounds from the flyin J to the local bar, lol There is a sherriff here and he is getting the truck stop cleared out well enough that they can once again sell fuel.

I have had my generator die 3-4 times. The snow keeps getting into the air filter. I have a few 2x4's so I strapped em to the side of the genny so it has to draw air from around the engine. I think I fixed it. Been running good for 2 hours now.

As I look out my drivers window there is huge sheets of snow blowing beside me. There is a drift in front of my truck that has been growing all day. Its now between 3-4 feet. If I open my drivers door I have to push the snow away from the side of my truck. In the morn I will take a pic. I do carry a snow shovel with me. I think its gonna get some use.

Luckilly its only about 50 feet to the truck stop. Man its just brutal out there!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

5th Time Around said:


> All I can say is "WHY?"
> 
> I am glad you have the job, but couldn't they move trailers north when it stops snowing? This is a legitimate question from a Floridian that thought we were freezing when it was 60 degress out..
> 
> ...


Because dealers want there lots full by april 1st.

Last winter I was in Leduc, Alberta delivering a trailer. It took the yard guy an hour to find a place we could park it. They had 500 rvs in stock. I went back to the same dealer in late may. His lot was empty...

When canadians decide to buy trailers around april every every year they buy all of them... Dealers have sometimes 20-25 of each model sitting on there lots. Its just crazy!

January to June is the busy season for moving rvs. Yea sucks for us delivery guys, but the job is still very fun.... Beats semi trucking by a mile..

The local pizza shop just pulled up with a pick up bed full of pizzas... lol Now I might got to get me one of those..

Carey


----------



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

Dude,

Not looking good for you..
http://roadreport.mdt.mt.gov/map/

Once it lets up, I would recommend going through Lewistown to Great Falls. Less trucks that way. Roads are just as good. West of L-town not much left of the snow. It's letting up earlier than expected.

Our National Guard is on standby right now to help stranded motorists up there.

PM me if you need any particular advice in MT. I live in Helena. Interested in bringing a250RS from Lakeshore for me?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

U R crazy!








.gif[/img]


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice video, Carey. Just keep it between the ditches, will ya?









I just made the trip from Helena to Western WA to p/u my 21RS back in December. Luckily, the worst weather was on the way out there, so no TT to worry about on that stretch. It was just me and my two DS's (oldest just turned 4). I ended up shooting a ton of videos for the DW on that trip, since she stayed home. There is something therapeutic about shooting videos on those long days when there are no other adults around to talk to.

That snow blowing across the highway gets mesmerizing after a while, doesn't it?

Stay safe, man. (And warm!)









Nathan


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

LTCMontana said:


> Dude,
> 
> Not looking good for you..
> http://roadreport.mdt.mt.gov/map/
> ...


Yeah I know.. lol

200 is closed out of circle, mt and hwy 13 is closed out of circle too.

Ive ran 200 west from circle over to Ltown. Its really narrow for about 50 miles west of circle. If I did meet a truck Id be in trouble in this wind.

I generally run 200 out of glendive to 13 to hwt 2 at wolf point.

I have a bud that is stuck in saskatoon right now. He says its worse up there.

When I got dipatched they ask me what port id like to cross. I went and looked at the long range forcasts and it looked like Sweetgrass would be better then going thru sask. They pay me whichever way, so they dont care.

Well, I dont think it would have really mattered now, lol Id rather be stuck here than canada cause fuel costs more.

Thankfully my lil genny warms my truck well and it only costs about 15 bucks a day. When I pulled in this morn, the motels had already sold out.

Sitting here listening to my cb radio, there are semis stuck everywhere. All the off ramps have trucks stuck on them.

lol one trucker started heading into the badlands and couldnt see anymore cause of the blowing snow, so, he stopped. Right in the middle of the road. Well, hes still stopped cause hes stuck. Has caused a big ruckuss all night because a bunch of trucks are stuck around him.

Yeah pretty much things are deadly out there.

I will sit here till things clear up. I was checking my loose side skirt on the trailer and one of those cheesy metal supports have pulled out from the floor. I will have to fix that anyway before I leave. I need to drive a couple more screws into it.

Thats a common thing to happen when pulling in high winds. The side skirt supports all break away. Im preparred for that so no biggie.

Right now unless one of these semis move Im buried. I have drifts to the door handles on my right side. I have a 3 foot drift between the truck and trailer. I have a 3-4 foot drift in front of my truck and it goes about 5 feet out. I have shoveled all day keeping my drivers side clear.

Thankfully its not too cold. 15 degrees..

I bet there will be people stuck all over. The natl guard sure might be needed around here.. Hope not.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> U R crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That lil video was tame comparred to what I went thru just about 10 miles before I made the video. Yeah even I was scared. There was one snow covered 500 foot section that pretty much was gonna put me into the median. I entered it in the right lane but exited it in the left lane. I was just getting ready to brace for impact when it cleared back up.

Thank God good pavement returned..

Yeah pulling these rvs are the hardest driving job Ive ever done. Lots of close calls. Semis got the weight to overcome the height of there rigs.

Us rv'ers dont. It doesnt take much wind to blow us off the road. Its really disasterous to be in wind on slick roads. Its the craziest feeling Ive ever felt. The entire rig just starts drifting off of the road. Not a dang thing can be done about it either.. Just hope things will get better before being put in the ditch.. So far Ive been lucky.

Im stupid cause I love the challenge this job gives me.. Yeah one day I'll prolly get burned. Will have fun till then.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

SaveFerris said:


> Nice video, Carey. Just keep it between the ditches, will ya?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yep... Mesmerizing is right. especially at night.

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

All I can say is WOW!!! Be safe out there. I hope it clears up for you before you become completely buried!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Well Nathan. I think Im buried. There is no way I can pull out of here. If I spend an hour or so of shoveling I bet I can back out of my parking spot.

This whole truck stop is buried. Every semi is stuck.

When it gets more daylight I will walk around and take and post up some pics. Prolly several hundred stuck semis in this area.

My genny ran all night. I woke up feeling claustiphobic and now have my truck running after clearing the snow away under it. Im defrosting the windows so I can see out. They are covered in several inches of ice.

At each west and east off ramp it looks like trucks are parked on them as far as I can see.

I bet it tomorrow before they get the roads open north of here. Its gonna be very slick. I can handle that, but if the wind kicks up I have to park. The worse combo for pulling an rv is wind on slick roads.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Shame you didn't have a quick delivery to Michigan this weekend. It was 48 degrees and rainy yesterday.









Sorry, couldn't resist it. Hope they get you guys plowed out in the next day or so.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Carey I think you've got an angel riding on your shoulder!! It's actually 55 degrees, raining and windy here in Vermont!! A bit unusual for us in January!! 
Looking forward to your pictures, and take care shoveling!
Ember


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Heres some pics. Its really windy and cold.. I didnt walk to far,

Heres my gen all bundled up with snow. My bed was clean yesterday. Youll notice a koala club sticker just to the left lower of the white dot sticker on the right, lol









Here I got a pathway shoveled out. I now have this whole drift shoveled out and can move my truck now.. My truck was connected to the drift, but I backed it up so I could shovel meself out.. Only problem is I got know where to go.. My roads are still closed. 









Here is a truck that is still stuck behind me. The plow truck is trying to get a path made for him to get out.


















The sun has now come out. The wind has come back though.. Big time winds right now. 









Carey


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I have to ditto what was said earlier. We appreciate the work you do, cause without you we wouldn't be going camping next weekend in our Outback!

Yes, its near 70 degrees here in TX right now!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

TexanThompsons said:


> I have to ditto what was said earlier. We appreciate the work you do, cause without you we wouldn't be going camping next weekend in our Outback!
> 
> Yes, its near 70 degrees here in TX right now!


I dont want to hear it.... 70 degrees is only in my dreams about right now.

Thanks but the job is actually enjoyable for peolple who enjoy driving. Yes right now I wish I worked in an office and could go home at 5 o clock. Most days though I feel I have it made..

This is one of those days the boss is yelling at me... lol

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

YES they got hwy 13 open! Its marked as severe driving conditions though..

So, I think I will head out in the morn. Only a few hours of daylight left anyway. Its blowing hard here and lightly snowng again. Supposed to be -4 tonight.

We are supposed to only have 10-20 winds and sunshine tomorrow.

So here in about 15 hours maybe I can be rolling again.









Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I have to ditto what was said earlier. We appreciate the work you do, cause without you we wouldn't be going camping next weekend in our Outback!
> 
> Yes, its near 70 degrees here in TX right now!


I dont want to hear it.... 70 degrees is only in my dreams about right now.

Thanks but the job is actually enjoyable for peolple who enjoy driving. Yes right now I wish I worked in an office and could go home at 5 o clock. Most days though I feel I have it made..

This is one of those days the boss is yelling at me... lol

Carey
[/quote]
Let me tell you... Those day's my boss is yelling at me, I'd really love to be in your position!









Glad to hear it's clearing.








It was 48 deg yesterday with rain and it's 31 and snowing now.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> I have to ditto what was said earlier. We appreciate the work you do, cause without you we wouldn't be going camping next weekend in our Outback!
> 
> Yes, its near 70 degrees here in TX right now!


I dont want to hear it.... 70 degrees is only in my dreams about right now.

Thanks but the job is actually enjoyable for peolple who enjoy driving. Yes right now I wish I worked in an office and could go home at 5 o clock. Most days though I feel I have it made..

This is one of those days the boss is yelling at me... lol

Carey
[/quote]
Let me tell you... Those day's my boss is yelling at me, I'd really love to be in your position!









Glad to hear it's clearing.








It was 48 deg yesterday with rain and it's 31 and snowing now.
[/quote]

I hope this one drops south for you guys Nathan. It was a nasty storm. Its going below zero tonight. I was just looking at the weather forcast for Red Deer, Leduc, and Grande Prairie, Alberta and it lokks like about 10 during the day and around -10 at night. Clear skys the rest of the week though..

I am planning to be empty by the time I get to Shelby, Mt.. I will fill er up with some good winter fuel and head north bound. I will be leaving here in the morn and making it to Lethbridge, Ab tomorrow night. Then I will make my rv parts deliveries to red deer and leduc on wed. Then deliv er this dude on thurs. morn. Then Im haeding back across the yellowhead thru Saskatoon and Regina and re=enter the us in Portal Nd.

So I wont be back on line till prolly saturday. Verizon drills me on air charges when I go to canada. So I just stay off the computer.

There is a wrecked gen 3 dodge parked here at the truck stop. He is an rv hauler. He said he jacknifed in Montana and totalled his trailer. His truck is totalled too. It took a real hard hit in the right corner of the cab. The door is totally carved in. Hes got plastic taped on it for his trip home to Indy. I felt bad for him... His truck will need a new cab, and I bet if he wants to continue to haul rvs, he will need a new job.

Another reason to just be patient and wait till the boss quits yelling at me to continue my job..

Take Care and I'll blow some of this cold your way.. Your getting spoiled with those 40 degree temps... Wheeew, just sent a gust your way Nathan..









Carey

On edit, clear skies means a great chance for northern lights... I will do my best at taking a pic with my lil canon camera if I see any. Surely one night out of the 3 I will spend up there will give me some pretty green light. Heck, I take any color!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Carey - you take care of yourself man. I have been so busy here lately - had hardly time to even post. Those pics are just incredible - thanks for the video too. I will call soon.

-CC


----------

